# Rainbow Themes



## vonnagy (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all,

I am bit of a nutter about rainbows (i'm the guy who gets out of the car and stops traffic to take pictures), so I'd love so see your rainbow pics! Here are a few of mine... but hope fully this thread can continue with a few of YOUR pics 


*Matamata Rainbow*







*Ninety Mile Beach Rainbow partial rainbow*






*Corromadel Rainbow*(yeppers, that's may car)





*Mahogany Dunes Rainbow, Victoria Australia







look forward to your rainbows *


----------



## whatsafrog2do (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice pictures. Too bad rainbows never frequent my side of the world.  :cry:  Or maybe I just don't see them.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 13, 2003)

yeah, when i lived in the states i just saw them once a blue moon. In New Zealand (and when i visit aussie) I see them all the time. I wonder why that is?


----------



## luckydog (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice pics my Kiwi friend


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2003)

Beautiful shots, Mark!   I am especially in awe of the last one, in front of the dunes.   Gorgeous, and the composition is just wonderful!   

I don't have any rainbow shots on hand, but as you know we DO get them in Georgia sometimes, on those weird afternoon thunderstorm kinda days, when the sun is shining through the rain....I'll try to make a capture for this thread!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 14, 2003)

good work!!!!!



md


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks terri!

yeah, i remember a few of those rainbows in georgia 

The last one is actually the most  favourite pic i ever took. I was alone on the dunes in australia  and i saw the rainbow... but  my camera only had black and white film in it.  I was about to despair - I don't think a rainbow would look too good in b&w!

I then remembered that i had a cheap disposable camera in my backpack. I took the shot and prayed that it would turn out!


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2003)

Wow again!   Here's to cheap disposable cameras in the nick of time!   :cheer: 

But remember, even if you didn't have it, you ALWAYS take the shot....and forward it to your friendly neighborhood (Georgia is a neighborhood right outside of NZ, isn't it??) hand-colorist, who can do wonderful things with photo oils to a B&W image....    

But in this case, I think you did just fine with the disposable!!


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 15, 2003)

My dad wanted me to post this photo, he took it when he was visiting the Bay of Islands on the North Island of NZ. Wish I could take credit for it -well he did use MY camera !


----------



## manda (Sep 16, 2003)

your first shot with the grass is stunning

dads is pretty shmick too!


----------



## terri (Sep 16, 2003)

Gorgeous shot from Dad.   These rainbows don't even look real, which is a fine and dandy thing in my book!   Amazing.


----------



## GerryDavid (Sep 18, 2003)

whatsafrog2do said:
			
		

> Nice pictures. Too bad rainbows never frequent my side of the world.  :cry:  Or maybe I just don't see them.



Rainbows happen over here all the time.  :0)  Your about an hour and a half away from a permanent waterfall over by Niagara Falls.  :0)  When ever it rains, keep an eye open and when the rain is almost over, the waterfalls are usaully near by.  :0).


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 2, 2003)

Sanibel Island, Fla USA


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 2, 2003)

wow jeff that is a gorgeous rainbow. I think you've framed that shot beautifullly! thanks for contributing to this thread!

The colour reminds of how the florida sky looks like after a storm. Fantastic shot!


----------

